# Martial Art Fantasy Novels



## Battousai

Does anyone know of any great martial art fantasy novels?
 I'm an aspiring writer, and as far as I can tell the whole martial art genere is sparcely populated with fighting based on anything resembling real martial arts (maybe thats why its called fantasy...)

 The only martial art fantasy novels I know of are:
    Last of the Renshi (and the entire Renshi Series): by Micky Zucker Reichert.
    Initiate Brother (Series) : by Sean Russel.

 For the Renshi series Ms. Reichert enacted every battle sequence, every sword stroke, even the scenes on horseback. She even suffered a mild concussion from being hit in the process. Thats dedication. The series is an excellent work. Its paramont message relating to martial arts is that skill is infinite, potential is boundless. The novels blend the strick discipline involved in martial arts training with Norce mythology and the heavenly concept of Valhalla, with some good old wizardry and demigods thrown in for good measure.

 The Initiate Brother is a novel relating to the coming of an enlightened buddha into the world and the adventures of a monk who develops unoridinary powers with chi. It is set in a detailed  oriental like culture intricately woven with political manuverings. Not as action packed as the Renshi series, but it does have alot of elegance.

 I know of lots of books that have a little martial art stuff in them, like Robert Jordan's Wheel Of Time (The Greatest fantasy liturature ever written), with the different sword techniques and such, but these two novels are much more indepth and have clear representations within the martial arts. 

 Anyway, does anyone else have any recommendations for great fantasy novels?


----------



## hapkido_mgd

I'm wracking my brain trying to think of some more. Those were both excellent series. If my brain unlocks and I remember something I will post here. 

:asian:


----------



## ZenInc

Try this martial arts fantasy book series--it's along the lines of Harry Potter / Lord of the Rings, etc. but all martial arts mythology instead of the usual fantasy lore.


----------



## jks9199

He writes more science fiction than fantasy but Steve Perry writes Good fight scenes. Look especially at his Matador series, 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

So...  the OP hasn't been around since 2002, so this isn't going to be very helpful...  but one that comes to mind is the Night Angel trilogy, by Brent Weeks.  Pretty good, but in the "dark fantasy" genre that's somewhat vogue right now.  No all good characters and no all bad characters.  It's good but dark.


----------



## dancingalone

The Kylie Chan novels are a fun, quick read.  Maybe slanted a bit towards the ladies with the romance, but I enjoyed them nonetheless.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Destroyer & Casca


----------

